# Propriamente trattati



## dianalegramandi

Ciao a tutti 

Sto traducendo un catalogo per dei macchinari che si occupano del recupero dei metalli e del ferro.
La parte da tradurre è la seguente: "I materiali ferrosi opportunatamente trattati vengono recuperati per essere destinati a una nuova vita nel continuo ciclo dell'acciaio e diventare così un bene prezioso ed ecologico: il Proler".
Io mi sono persa un pò in questa costruzione: "Les matériaux  ferreux récupérés, si traités correctement, reviennent à faire partie du cycle continu de l’acier sous forme d’un produit precieux et écologique: le Proler."
Va bene come ho tradotto? 

Grazie  per la vostra collaborazione.


----------



## orsopaddington

Les matéteriaux ferreux, traités correctement, sont destinés à nouvelle vie dans le cycle continu de l'acier, en devenant, de cette façon, une ressource precieuse et écologique: le Proler
Forse questa è più lunga...
ciao


----------



## dianalegramandi

orsopaddington said:


> Les matéteriaux ferreux, traités correctement, sont destinés à nouvelle vie dans le cycle continu de l'acier, en devenant, de cette façon, une ressource precieuse et écologique: le Proler
> Forse questa è più lunga...
> ciao


 
Ciao Orsopaddington  
Non importa se più lunga, è sicuramente più francese della mia traduzione.

grazie!


----------



## Aithria

Ciao Diana,
per quanto in ritardo , ti propongo la mia soluzione:

_Les matériaux ferreux sont récupérés et, s’ils sont correctement traités, ils feront l’objet _(sono destinati _a..) d’une nouvelle vie dans le cycle infini de l’acier, en devenant une éco-ressource précieuse : le Proler._


Non capisco però la frase italiano: 
_i materiali correttamente trattati vengono recuperati_ 

(dunque non tutti , ma solo quelli trattati, possono essere recuperati .. ????) 

Tuttavia, se ho ben capito, nel reciclaggio degli scarti ferrosi, la _récupération _(ossia la collazione, lo smontaggio e lo smistamento dei _déchets_) è una fase del trattamento stesso, non la _condicio sine qua_ per la fattibilità di esso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Simple exercice de style:
"Les matériaux ferreux sont récupérés, et après traitement adéquat, réintroduits dans le cycle de l'acier pour revivre sous la forme d'une ressource aussi précieuse qu'écologique, le Proler".


----------

